# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Free n'aime pas la publicité
Comme chaque année, la parade des vœux hypocrites se déroule sans retenue ni pudeur et je suis assommé, chaque jour, de dizaines de déclarations de bonne année. Pour me venger de cette agression, je réponds merci mais, pas la peine de me souhaiter quoi que ce soit. Grâce à la crise qui frappe le pays, je suis assuré d'avoir de nombreux nouveaux dossiers de procédures collectives, de licenciements ou, encore, de divorces ;  alors, le pognon, ne vous inquiétez pas, j'en aurai bien assez. Et comme l'argent achète l'amour des femmes, l'amitié des hommes et l'attention des plus grands spécialistes en médecine, je serai comblé et en bonne santé. Merci bien. Ah, au fait j’ajoute, pas la peine de vous fatiguer pour les années à venir, ce sera pareil, la crise va durer, fort heureusement, pour un bon moment. 

A ce stade, l'imbécile dégoulinant de bonnes intentions est seulement indigné. Alors pour fignoler le tableau, je le finis en concluant : mais, mon bon ami, cela ne m'empêche pas de vous souhaiter également une bonne année, pleine d'emmerdes juridiques, les plus graves possibles et dans tous les domaines, de sorte que mes confrères toutes spécialités confondues puissent avoir également du travail.

Non mais c'est vrai quoi, il ne faut pas être égoïste.

A à vous aussi, mes chers canards, je vous demande de faire un effort et d'avoir d’importants problèmes juridiques en 2013. Tenez, prenez exemple sur Free, voilà une société qui aime les ennuis judiciaires. 

La société de Niel a ainsi décidé, en ce début d'année, de bloquer à partir de sa box,  suite à une mise à jour de son firmware, la publicité sur internet. Si j'ai bien compris, Free a traficoté les DNS, ce qui permet de bloquer les URL des trackers publicitaires. 

Il semblerait que ce soit les publicités gérées par Google qui soient principalement visées, puisque Free voudrait, en échange de l'utilisation de son réseau, que Google reverse une partie de ses revenus publicitaires. Il se trouve que les très gros éditeurs de contenus (par exemple Youtube, qui appartient à Google), qui envoient en permanence et massivement des données, obligent les FAI à redimensionner en permanence leurs tuyaux qui gèrent ce volume de données. Les FAI, Free en tête, voudraient bien que les éditeurs de contenus participent à ses frais de structure. 

La question centrale de ce bras de fer se trouve expliquée partout sur le web. On touche là  aux questions de neutralité du net : qui paye, pour quel contenu, sur quel réseau, au profit de qui. Et il en va de même des conséquences économiques de l'action de Free. Bloquer la pub c'est nuire au financement des sites internet etc...

Il y a cependant une question juridique beaucoup moins discutée sous-jacente que j’aimerais vous exposer. 

Quand Free lance son blocage, ce dernier est activé par défaut. C'est à dire que dès que le firmware de la freebox est mis à jour, les publicités Google disparaissent, sans que l'internaute l'ait ni souhaité ni même, d'ailleurs, en ait été prévenu. 

Alors, me direz-vous : mais,  c'est super. La publicité, ça nous enquiquine, donc, de quoi se plaindrait-on ? 

Oui, mais non. La question n'est pas de savoir si ça vous fait plaisir ou pas. La question est de savoir si Free, qui a passé un contrat avec vous, a le droit de changer les paramètres de votre accès au net sans vous en prévenir et sans vous laisser le choix d'activer ou pas l'option.

Or, l'article L. 121-84 du Code de la consommation dispose que "Tout projet de modification des conditions contractuelles de fourniture d'un service de communications électroniques est communiqué par le prestataire au consommateur par écrit ou sur un autre support durable à la disposition de ce dernier au moins un mois avant son entrée en vigueur, assorti de l'information selon laquelle ce dernier peut, tant qu'il n'a pas expressément accepté les nouvelles conditions, résilier le contrat sans pénalité de résiliation et sans droit à dédommagement, jusque dans un délai de quatre mois après l'entrée en vigueur de la modification".

Clairement, cet article est violé par Free, car cette société n'a pas prévenu l'internaute, un mois avant sa mise en jeu, de sa décision de bloquer une partie de l'accès à internet. Et, à nouveau, soutenir le fait que le blocage porte sur des publicités et que, pour la plupart d'entre nous, ne plus avoir à les supporter est une bonne chose, n'est pas pertinent. D'une part, certains internautes aiment la publicité parce qu’elle permet de découvrir l'existence d'un produit ou d'un service qui pourrait les intéresser et que, d’autre part, même si la publicité ne vous plaît pas, Free n'a pas le droit de tripatouiller les DNS pour bloquer des données auxquelles vous aviez accès dans le cadre de votre abonnement. 

Egalement, on peut citer l'article L. 121-1 II du Code de la consommation qui dispose qu'une pratique commerciale est trompeuse si "elle omet, dissimule ou fournit de façon inintelligible, ambiguë ou à contretemps une information substantielle ou lorsqu'elle n'indique pas sa véritable intention commerciale dès lors que celle-ci ne ressort pas déjà du contexte".

Ici également, une information substantielle, Free bidouille les DNS et bloque des données, n'est pas indiquée, pas plus que sa véritable intention commerciale de procéder à une telle modification. C'est illégal. 

Enfin, vous connaissez tous l'article 1382 du Code civil qui dispose que "Tout fait quelconque de l'homme, qui cause à autrui un dommage, oblige celui par la faute duquel il est arrivé à le réparer."

En conclusion, tous ceux qui perçoivent des revenus, grâce à de la publicité gérée par Google, et qui vont enregistrer une baisse, plus ou moins conséquente, en raison du blocage de publicités de Free, pourraient se retourner contre cette dernière société. En effet, en raison de l'action de Free, motivées de surcroît par une lutte menée contre Google qui ne les concerne pas, subissent un préjudice. Ce sont en quelque sorte les dommages collatéraux de la guerre Free/Google. 

Alors un grand merci à Free. Merci de créer une situation juridique clairement illégale dès les premiers jours de l'année, qui la laisse espérer des dizaines de procès. 

Comme chaque année, la parade des vœux hypocrites se déroule sans retenue ni pudeur et je suis assommé, chaque jour, de dizaines de déclarations de bonne année.
Pour me venger de cette agression, je réponds merci mais, pas la peine de me souhaiter quoi que ce soit. Grâce à la crise qui frappe le pays, je suis assuré d'avoir de nombreux nouveaux dossiers de procédures collectives, de licenciements ou, encore, de divorces ;  alors, le pognon, ne vous inquiétez pas, j'en aurai bien assez. Et comme l'argent achète l'amour des femmes, l'amitié des hommes et l'attention des plus grands spécialistes en médecine, je serai comblé et en bonne santé. Merci bien. Ah, au fait, pas la peine de vous fatiguer pour les années à venir, ce sera pareil, la crise va durer, fort heureusement, pour un bon moment.  
A ce stade, l'imbécile dégoulinant de bonnes intentions est seulement indigné. Alors pour fignoler le tableau, je le finis en concluant : mais, mon bon ami, cela ne m'empêche pas de vous souhaiter également une bonne année, pleine d'emmerdes juridiques, les plus graves possibles et dans tous les domaines, de sorte que mes confrères toutes spécialités confondues puissent avoir également du travail. Non mais c'est vrai quoi, il ne faut pas être égoïste. 
D'ailleurs, à vous aussi, mes chers canards, je vous demande de faire un effort et d'avoir d’importants problèmes juridiques en 2013. Tenez, prenez exemple sur Free, voilà une société qui aime les ennuis judiciaires.  
La société de Niel a ainsi décidé, en ce début d'année, de bloquer à partir de sa box, suite à une mise à jour de son firmware, la publicité sur internet. Si j'ai bien compris, Free a traficoté les DNS, ce qui permet de bloquer les URL des trackers publicitaires.  Il semblerait que ce soit les publicités gérées par Google qui soient principalement visées, puisque Free voudrait, en échange de l'utilisation de son réseau, que Google reverse une partie de ses revenus publicitaires. Il se trouve en effet que les très gros éditeurs de contenus (par exemple Youtube, qui appartient à Google), qui envoient en permanence et massivement des données, obligent les FAI à redimensionner en permanence leurs tuyaux qui gèrent ce volume de données. Les FAI, Free en tête, voudraient bien que les éditeurs de contenus participent à ses frais de structure.
La question centrale de ce bras de fer se trouve expliquée partout sur le web. On touche là aux questions de neutralité du net : qui paye, pour quel contenu, sur quel réseau, au profit de qui. Et il en va de même des conséquences économiques de l'action de Free. Bloquer la pub c'est nuire au financement des sites internet etc... 
Il y a cependant une question juridique beaucoup moins discutée sous-jacente que j’aimerais vous exposer.
Quand Free lance son blocage, ce dernier est activé par défaut. C'est à dire que dès que le firmware de la freebox est mis à jour, les publicités Google disparaissent, sans que l'internaute l'ait ni souhaité ni même, d'ailleurs, en ait été prévenu. Alors, me direz-vous, mais c'est super, la publicité, ça nous enquiquine, donc, de quoi se plaindrait-on ?  Oui, mais non.
La question n'est pas de savoir si ça vous fait plaisir ou pas. La question est de savoir si Free, qui a passé un contrat avec vous, a le droit de changer les paramètres de votre accès au net sans vous en prévenir et sans vous laisser le choix d'activer ou pas l'option. 
Eh bien non. L'article L. 121-84 du Code de la consommation dispose en effet que _"Tout projet de modification des conditions contractuelles de fourniture d'un service de communications électroniques est communiqué par le prestataire au consommateur par écrit ou sur un autre support durable à la disposition de ce dernier au moins un mois avant son entrée en vigueur, assorti de l'information selon laquelle ce dernier peut, tant qu'il n'a pas expressément accepté les nouvelles conditions, résilier le contrat sans pénalité de résiliation et sans droit à dédommagement, jusque dans un délai de quatre mois après l'entrée en vigueur de la modification"_. Clairement, cet article est violé par Free, car cette société n'a pas prévenu l'internaute, un mois avant sa mise en jeu, de sa décision de bloquer une partie de l'accès à internet. Et, à nouveau, soutenir le fait que le blocage porte sur des publicités et que, pour la plupart d'entre nous, ne plus avoir à les supporter est une bonne chose, n'est pas pertinent. D'une part, certains internautes aiment la publicité parce qu’elle permet de découvrir l'existence d'un produit ou d'un service qui pourrait les intéresser et que, d’autre part, même si la publicité ne vous plaît pas, Free n'a pas le droit de tripatouiller les DNS pour bloquer des données auxquelles vous aviez accès dans le cadre de votre abonnement.
Egalement, on peut citer l'article L. 121-1 II du Code de la consommation qui dispose qu'une pratique commerciale est trompeuse si _"elle omet, dissimule ou fournit de façon inintelligible, ambiguë ou à contretemps une information substantielle ou lorsqu'elle n'indique pas sa véritable intention commerciale dès lors que celle-ci ne ressort pas déjà du contexte"_. Ici également, une information substantielle, Free bidouille les DNS et bloque des données, n'est pas indiquée, pas plus que sa véritable intention commerciale de procéder à une telle modification. C'est illégal.  
Aux dernières nouvelles, Free devrait activer une option, laissant le choix à l'internaute de bloquer ou pas la publicité. Mais la violation des articles précités à déjà eu lieu, c'est un peu tard pour réagir. Et encore faut-il que l'information soit bien relayée à tous les abonnés Free. Et que la manipulation pour activer/désactiver l'option soit simple d'accès. Sinon, c'est toujours contraire à la loi.
Enfin, vous connaissez tous l'article 1382 du Code civil qui dispose que _"Tout fait quelconque de l'homme, qui cause à autrui un dommage, oblige celui par la faute duquel il est arrivé à le réparer."_ En conclusion, tous ceux qui perçoivent des revenus, grâce à de la publicité gérée par Google, et qui vont enregistrer une baisse, plus ou moins conséquente, en raison du blocage de publicités de Free, pourraient se retourner contre cette dernière société. En effet, en raison de l'action de Free, motivée de surcroît par une lutte menée contre Google qui ne les concerne pas, ils subissent un préjudice. Ce sont en quelque sorte des dommages collatéraux de la guerre Free/Google.  
Alors un grand merci à Free. Merci de créer une situation juridique clairement illégale dès les premiers jours de l'année, ce qui laisse espérer des dizaines de procès à venir.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Eloween

Ouaip .... même sur le site de canard pc ils vont couper la pub  :;): 
 :;):

----------


## Ash_Crow

« Aux dernières nouvelles, Free devrait activer une option, laissant le choix à l'internaute de bloquer ou pas la publicité. »
Mais... c'est le cas depuis la mise en place du bloqueur de pub : c'est une option dans l'interface de la Freebox. Le problème étant qu'elle est activée par défaut.

----------


## JPKoffe

Il a fruit, il a tout confit.

----------


## kenshironeo

On devrait avoir le choix des pubs qu'on veut couper.Par exemple un site de soluces de jeux qui t'impose de regarder une vidéo de 30 secondes ça ale don de m'énerver, du coup je file chez le concurrent où il n'ya pas de vidéo obligatoire.

La pub sur Canard PC est pas gênante car ce n'est pas une pub avec des pop-ups intrusives.

----------


## Noirdesir

En parlant de pub, je ne vois plus aucune pub sur le site de CPC même en désactivant complètement Ad-Block.  Par contre aucun problème sur le forum.

----------


## Nono

Ca concerne quelle(s) Freebox ?

----------


## grima

Moi je suis Blazé que ce soit sur twitch tv ou youtube avec Free c'est la misère depuis pas mal de temps maintenant.
Des que j'ai l’occasion je dégage ce boulet de free qui débloque complétement le premier lézé est le consommateur.
Rien a secoué de leur gueguere  pour se remplir les poches.

----------


## sissi

> Ca concerne quelle(s) Freebox ?


Revolution pour le moment.

Désactivé dès le premier jour pour ma part, c'est pas à Free de décider pour moi. Je laisse la pub, les sites en ont besoin pour vivre, malheureusement. Par contre, si elles sont intrusives et me bouffent les yeux, j'active adblock sans pitié.

----------


## M0zArT

Euh... Je peux me tromper mais ce n'est écrit nul part qu'un abonné Free soit obligé d'utiliser les DNS Free si ?
Non parce que moi (bon je suis chez Orange mais ça doit être pareil chez Free), je peux ne pas utiliser les DNS d'Orange, et prendre ceux de Google par exemple. Suffit de le modifier dans la configuration de ma box.
Voilà, du coup je pense pas que Free soit complètement dans l'illégalité (surtout qu'ils ne sont en plus peut-être même pas obligé de fournir un service DNS)

----------


## Montigny

Bha , Free s'en sortira...je suis sûr qu'il doit bien y avoir une petite ligne cachée dans les CGV qui dit qu'ils peuvent se permettre de bidouiller les DNS s'ils ont envient ect....

----------


## Zouuu

Le plus chiant avec Free, c'est le bridage des site de stream / vidéo / ....  ::(:

----------


## Anton

> « Aux dernières nouvelles, Free devrait activer une option, laissant le choix à l'internaute de bloquer ou pas la publicité. »
> Mais... c'est le cas depuis la mise en place du bloqueur de pub : c'est une option dans l'interface de la Freebox. Le problème étant qu'elle est activée par défaut.


 La preuve en image :

----------


## Dazou

_Comme les rumeurs l'annonçaient, Free a mis fin cette nuit au filtrage de la publicité. Sans avoir besoin de désactiver l'option ou de rebooter la Freebox Révolution, les publicités ne sont plus bloquées. Mais le mal est fait s'agissant du message envoyé par Free aux adeptes de la censure._

----------


## mrFish

> Euh... Je peux me tromper mais ce n'est écrit nul part qu'un abonné Free soit obligé d'utiliser les DNS Free si ?
> Non parce que moi (bon je suis chez Orange mais ça doit être pareil chez Free), je peux ne pas utiliser les DNS d'Orange, et prendre ceux de Google par exemple. Suffit de le modifier dans la configuration de ma box.
> Voilà, du coup je pense pas que Free soit complètement dans l'illégalité (surtout qu'ils ne sont en plus peut-être même pas obligé de fournir un service DNS)


99% des gens ne savent même pas c'est quoi un DNS, alors aller en changer...

----------


## Anonyme1023

> « Aux dernières nouvelles, Free devrait activer une option, laissant le choix à l'internaute de bloquer ou pas la publicité. »
> Mais... c'est le cas depuis la mise en place du bloqueur de pub : c'est une option dans l'interface de la Freebox. Le problème étant qu'elle est activée par défaut.


Pour toi, ainsi que pour moi, c'est tout con, oui.

Mais va expliquer ça au père de ma copine qui ne sait même pas qu'il existe une interface graphique à une box, voir à ma copine directement dans son appartement à Paris, à mes Tante, à ma grand-mère... Au final si tu baignes dedans tu te dis "easy easy" mais pas pour eux.

Faut pas oublier ces gens-là, qui utilisent une box juste pour aller sur internet, sans connaitre leurs débits...

----------


## Darkfire8

En fait le gouvernement a parlé avec Free qui va annuler son système. Mais le gouvernement ne s’intéresse pas ici aux consommateurs et au droit, mais plutôt au marché de la publicité et le lobbying effectué par les leaders de ce marché.

Free n'aurait en fait fait ça uniquement pour faire chier google et faire pression sur celui-ci.

----------


## kenshironeo

Pourquoi est-ce qu'il n'ya pas dans le navigateur une liste des dns qui permettrait de changer de dns comme on clique sur un lien ou on va sur un site, bref un truc simple qui ne demanderait pas grand chose?

Parce que bon bidouiller la box ou autre ça fait déjà bien compliqué ::|:

----------


## TeHell

> D'une part, certains internautes aiment la publicité parce qu’elle permet de découvrir l'existence d'un produit ou d'un service qui pourrait les intéresser [...]


Ceux-là ils doivent être une sacré minorité.  :nawak:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Pour toi, ainsi que pour moi, c'est tout con, oui.
> 
> Mais va expliquer ça au père de ma copine qui ne sait même pas qu'il existe une interface graphique à une box, voir à ma copine directement dans son appartement à Paris, à mes Tante, à ma grand-mère... Au final si tu baignes dedans tu te dis "easy easy" mais pas pour eux.
> 
> Faut pas oublier ces gens-là, qui utilisent une box juste pour aller sur internet, sans connaitre leurs débits...


Ben, c'est un peu pour ça que j'ai dit que c'était un problème, hein.

----------


## Rhoth

> « Aux dernières nouvelles, Free devrait activer une option, laissant le choix à l'internaute de bloquer ou pas la publicité. »
> Mais... c'est le cas depuis la mise en place du bloqueur de pub : c'est une option dans l'interface de la Freebox. Le problème étant qu'elle est activée par défaut.


Ce qui fait qu'au final, l'article et les conclusions tombent à l'eau j'ai l'impression.

Ce qui est le cas d'une très grande majorité d'article sur le sujet depuis le début de cette affaire -_-

----------


## Dazou

J'avais lu sur Twitter (j'ai plus le tweet sous la main) que Free souhaitait testé son filtre ce qui explique l'activation par défaut. Cela ne leur donne pas raison, mais cela permet de comprendre pourquoi ils ont agi comme ça. 
Après comme le dit Darkfire8 je pense également que c'est pour emmerder Google avec entre autre cette histoire de Youtube en toile de fond.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Le Monde qui site Canard Pc via GMB

La classe !

Merci Eric.

----------


## bjkhan

c'est beau, CanardPC cité par le Monde.... http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/article/2013/01/07/free-leve-le-blocage-automatique-de-la-publicite_1813777_651865.html

----------


## Mark Havel

> J'avais lu sur Twitter (j'ai plus le tweet sous la main) que Free souhaitait testé son filtre ce qui explique l'activation par défaut. Cela ne leur donne pas raison, mais cela permet de comprendre pourquoi ils ont agi comme ça. 
> Après comme le dit Darkfire8 je pense également que c'est pour emmerder Google avec entre autre cette histoire de Youtube en toile de fond.


Hahahahahahahahahahaha. Genre tester en interne avant de se mettre dans l'illégalité, cela ne serait pas possible à Free ?!

----------


## Montigny

En même temps...je ne sais pas si "Le Monde" peut servir de journal de référence ...  :<_<:

----------


## Dazou

> Hahahahahahahahahahaha. Genre tester en interne avant de se mettre dans l'illégalité, cela ne serait pas possible à Free ?!


Bah tu te doute bien que j'en sais foutre rien. Comme un gros ignare que je suis je me dit que tester en interne ou bien à l'échelle de leur clientèle pourvue d'une box Révolution c'est pas la même. Bon après c'est un truc que j'ai lu sur Twitter et dont je ne me rappel plus la source alors niveau crédibilité du truc on repassera.

----------


## Don Moahskarton

> _Comme les rumeurs l'annonçaient, Free a mis fin cette nuit au filtrage de la publicité. Sans avoir besoin de désactiver l'option ou de rebooter la Freebox Révolution, les publicités ne sont plus bloquées. Mais le mal est fait s'agissant du message envoyé par Free aux adeptes de la censure._


Perso ca me fais plus peur la thèse que développe cet article que l'illégalité de free.
Autant si free si prend une maxi amande, tant pis.
Autant, qu'on puisse traquer les sites visités par les internautes en regardant quels sites ils ont virés des filtres du FAI (Genre si un FAI bloque les sites de vente de drogue, de racisme ou des trucs du genre), ca m'alarme au plus haut point. Big Brother quoi !

----------


## Mr Slurp

> URL
> S'agissant de la loi Hadopi, par exemple, demander à débloquer un filtrage par défaut des sites BitTorrent ou de streaming, c'est juridiquement se rendre coupable de négligence caractérisée.


WTF, La négligence caractérisé c'est le fait de ne pas protéger SON réseau... pas de demander à avoir le droit de consulter n'importe quel site tant que ca me chante... t'in de raccourci de m****

Sinon, je suis plutôt d'accord avec Moahskarton, ce qui est inquiétant c'est qu'un FAI puisse décider de quel contenu peut être accessible ou non à ses clients.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ce qui fait qu'au final, l'article et les conclusions tombent à l'eau j'ai l'impression.
> 
> Ce qui est le cas d'une très grande majorité d'article sur le sujet depuis le début de cette affaire -_-


Pas du tout. Modifier un service sans prévenir les usagers, est une violation du code de la consommation, comme je l'indiquais. Le fait que Free revienne sur sa modification ne change rien à ce fait.

Quant à ceux qui auront perdu de l'argent en raison de ce que la publicité a été censuré, leur préjudice est là, que Free revienne ou pas sur sa décision.

----------


## M0zArT

Je vais peut-être passer pour le rabat-joie de service, mais j'espère que c'est bien écrit dans le contrat que signe les clients que Free (ou tout autre opérateur) a le devoir de fournir un service de résolution de noms (DNS).
Car si ce n'est stipulé nul part et que c'est modifiable dans la conf de la box, je ne vois pas en quoi Free serait en tort..
C'est un peu comme dire que l'on est OBLIGÉ d'utiliser iTunes pour connecter et synchroniser sa musique sur iQuelquechose, alors que c'est faux.

----------


## Rhoth

> Pas du tout. Modifier un service sans prévenir les usagers, est une violation du code de la consommation, comme je l'indiquais. Le fait que Free revienne sur sa modification ne change rien à ce fait.
> 
> Quant à ceux qui auront perdu de l'argent en raison de ce que la publicité a été censuré, leur préjudice est là, que Free revienne ou pas sur sa décision.


Quel est le service modifié précisément ?




> La question est de savoir si Free, qui a passé un contrat avec vous, a le droit de changer les paramètres de votre accès au net sans vous en prévenir et sans vous laisser le choix d'activer ou pas l'option.


La question est de base erronnée. Le choix est laissée depuis le premier jour de la polémique. Avant la violiation des articles donc.
Donc si la question à la base du raisonnement est inexacte, ca fout mal la démonstration quand même. (enfin en Mathématique, en droit, je sais pas si c'est pareil  ::P: )

Mais, il faut aussi définir ce que sont "les paramètres de votre accès à internet". Ca correspond à quoi ? La freebox serveur en fait elle partie ? Elle n'est pas nécessaire pour l'accès, mais juste louée et plus pour ses services, que l'accès en lui même, en plus les paramètres sont tous modifiables par l'utilisateur (meme si certains ne sont pas forcément évident pour une grand mere au fin fond du larzac.) La fourniture d'un service de DNS est elle obligatoire ?

Ca me soulève plus de question, et l'impression que si n'importe qui voulait emmerder Free sur le plan judiciaire, Free s'en sortiraient  quoi qu'il arrive, faut-il par une pirouette (aka mes questions à la con  ::P: )

----------


## M0zArT

Bon maintenant t'arrêtes de copier mes questions ok ?  :tired: 

Tout ça pour dire, qu'on se pose les mêmes questions mon cher Rhoth  ::P:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Bon ben moi je pige pas vos interrogations. C'est pas sorcier: Free bloque l'accès à une partie du net (les publicités) alors qu'avant l'internaute y avait accès. C'est donc une modification du service. Les publicités sont diffusées sur le net, l'internaute y a accès, Free n'a pas le droit d'activer de force par défaut une option virant les publicités sans modifier son service.

----------


## Lapinaute

Personnellement la publicité ne fait pas partie du net comme elle ne fait pas partie de notre paysage, soyons honnête personne ne préfère avoir un panneau qui nous vends un énième truc dont on a que faire plutôt qu'une vue sur l'horizon.
Que le service soit activé par défaut est discutable mais réponds au besoin de l'infime minorité qui pense "j'adore manger du spam tous les jours".
Je ne vois pas pourquoi on paierait pour se faire spammer, que google prenne en charge une partie de mon abonnement mon avis évoluera peut être.
Tout comme le wifi est activé par défaut, le désactiver réponds à mon besoin de ne pas polluer d'avantage mon espace quand je ne l'utilise pas, en plus d'être une faille de sécurité.

----------


## gros_bidule

> Bon ben moi je pige pas vos interrogations. C'est pas sorcier: Free bloque l'accès à une partie du net (les publicités) alors qu'avant l'internaute y avait accès. C'est donc une modification du service. Les publicités sont diffusées sur le net, l'internaute y a accès, Free n'a pas le droit d'activer de force par défaut une option virant les publicités sans modifier son service.


Brider l'accès à Youtube, bloquer certains sites, là aussi c'est de la modification de service. Et pourtant là on demande à l'internaute d'écarter les fesses avec le sourire.

Appliquer aveuglément les lois c'est bien, mais je vous ai connu plus militant que ça  :;):

----------


## Lapinaute

> Dernière modification par gros_bidule ; Aujourd'hui à 18h45.


Tu as échappé au "la Loi c'est la Loi". 
Ah elle nous dit de marcher sur la tête ? Procédons.
(boutade gentillette GMB : love : )

----------


## gros_bidule

Ouais mais non, j'ai compris mon erreur. Depuis la mesure de Free, je ne vois plus ces merveilleuses affichettes me proposant d'assouvir mes besoin bisounours avec de jeunes et jolies jeunes femmes fécondes de 17,9 ans habitant près de chez moi.
J'ai droit à l'amour bordel !

----------


## Teto

Désolé les gars vous racontez n'importe quoi.

Ce que dit GMB est pourtant clair : Vous payez pour accéder à Internet, qui est ce qu'il est. La pub en fait partie, c'est un fait, qu'on aime ou pas. Free vous bloque d'autorité ces pubs, c'est donc un changement de service, un service non rendu complètement, et surtout (ça c'est moi qui le dit) un censure larvée.

Aujourd'hui ce sont les pubs. Dites-moi, vous direz la même chose quand ce seront des sites d'info, des sites dénonçant les pratiques de Free, etc ?

Bref...

----------


## gros_bidule

Mais non, on sait bien qu'il y a modification de service. C'est juste qu'il y a une différence entre se plier à la loi sans broncher ni réfléchir, et remettre en question ladite loi et penser un peu à ses propres intérêts (confort de navigation VS pourrissement via les pubs).
Bref, accepter ou militer.

Il est vrai que Free s'y est mal pris : un blocage désactivé par défaut OU un message à la première connexion auraient été une solution plus respectueuse de... des gros friqués de la pub.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Aujourd'hui ce sont les pubs. Dites-moi, vous direz la même chose quand ce seront des sites d'info, des sites dénonçant les pratiques de Free, etc ?
> 
> Bref...


Ils me laissent la possibilité de réactiver les infos et de désactiver le supermarché ? je signe.

----------


## M0zArT

> Bon ben moi je pige pas vos interrogations. C'est pas sorcier: Free bloque l'accès à une partie du net (les publicités) alors qu'avant l'internaute y avait accès. C'est donc une modification du service. Les publicités sont diffusées sur le net, l'internaute y a accès, Free n'a pas le droit d'activer de force par défaut une option virant les publicités sans modifier son service.


Ce qu'on essaye de te dire GMB c'est que Free bloque les publicités sur *ses* DNS, et que moi (ainsi que d'autres) grands sceptiques du complot ne sommes pas sûrs que le service DNS soit un service (contractuellement) fournis par Free. Sachant qu'il est très facile d'utiliser les DNS de Google par exemple, au lieu d'utiliser ceux de son FAI. Je vois pas comment être plus clair, désolé  ::sad::

----------


## Teto

Oui, et ?

Que tu te serves d'autres DNS pour cause de complot mondial, touça, OK (ceci dit, utiliser Google n'est peut-être pas le meilleur moyen d'échapper à ce complot mais passons).  ::): 
Mais c'est parce que tu ne veux pas utiliser les services de ton FAI. Cela n'a rien à voir avec le service qu'il doit fournir. Et qu'il n'a pas fourni. Point barre.

Dit sans agressivité, hein.  ::):

----------


## Jean-jean

J'ai la drôle d'impression d'enfoncer des portes ouvertes tout en jetant un pavé dans la marre mais (j'vous jure que ça fait bizarre)....
Sérieusement, il y a quelqu'un qui regarde vraiment les bannière publicitaires sur le net? Est-ce que ça vous a vraiment déjà poussé a acheter quoi que ce soit?
Suis-je le seul alien à ne plus y prêter une quelconque attention?
Et dans ce cas est-ce bien une manière "durable" de se financer sur internet?
Et puis qui se cache derrière le nom "Demis Roussos", finalement c'est un homme ou un femme merde!?

Bref pleins de questions, si vous en avez d'autres n'hésitez pas a faire parvenir à la rédaction qui.. en fera ce qu'elle en voudra de toute manière donc...

Je crois que je vais me reprendre un ptit médoc moi!

----------


## gros_bidule

La plupart des internautes avertis se fichent évidemment de la pub, mais ça reste une nuisance : non seulement les connexions bas débit n'aiment pas, mais pfiouuu, c'est toujours énervant d'avoir 50% de ton écran utilisé pour t'afficher des pubs pour le pocker ou de jeunes étudiantes cherchant l'amUr.

Certains cliqueront dessus : il y en aura toujours pour croire que le prince de l'Afriquistan a besoin d'eux pour récupérer 1M€. Mais de là à dire que ces pubs constituent une part du "service" Internet, j'ai franchement du mal. A mes yeux, le service Internet c'est le contenu, pas le pubs. Comme pour la télé : les programmes constituent le contenu audiovisuel, mais les pubs..., nan, je peux pas. Je paie une redevance TV pour le contenu, pas pour les pubs.
Au pire des cas, on modifie le contrat avec notre FAI et on redéfinit ce qu'on appelle "Service Internet" pour en exclure les pubs. Ca doit pourtant être possible, non ? On parle bien (enfin on a ragoté) de futures offres offrant un accès limité à Internet (genre un bas tarif pour Facebook + 2-3 sites, et un autre tarif pour le "vrai" internet => si la pub est indissociable du service Internet, alors ces offres ne tiennent plus).

Encore un coup de la mafia des publicitaires, pfff....  ::(:

----------


## M0zArT

> Oui, et ?
> 
> Que tu te serves d'autres DNS pour cause de complot mondial, touça, OK (ceci dit, utiliser Google n'est peut-être pas le meilleur moyen d'échapper à ce complot mais passons). 
> Mais c'est parce que tu ne veux pas utiliser les services de ton FAI. Cela n'a rien à voir avec le service qu'il doit fournir. Et qu'il n'a pas fourni. Point barre.
> 
> Dit sans agressivité, hein.


Justement pour moi ça à tout à voir.
A quoi bon vilipender un FAI qui traficote ses DNS si dans son contrat ce n'est établi nul part qu'il se doit de fournir ledit service ?
Je le prend sans agressivité aucune  :;):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non mais ces histoires de DNS c'est pas le problème. Vous discutez du moyen employé alors que je vous parle de ce qui est fait. Dans tous les contrats de tous les FAI, ces derniers s'engagent à vous donner accès à internet. Enfin plutôt au Web, puisque les newsgroups sont exclus du service. Donc le web. Le fait qu'un FAI filtre des données du web (même de la pub) pour empêcher ses abonnés de les voir à l'écran, c'est une modification de son service. Peu importe comment il s'y prend pour les filtrer, DNS, invocation shamanique ou utilisation de la physique quantique, il prive ses abonnés d'une partie du web. La preuve d'ailleurs, c'est qu'avant l'abonné free avait accès aux publicités, après il n'y a plus accès (enfin, il peut rétablir l'accès mais le fait que ce soit retiré par défaut suffit à poser le problème juridique). Quand à la question de savoir si la pub c'est bien ou mal, c'est inopérant. Ce n'est pas à Free de décider si c'est utile d'empêcher l'internaute d'y avoir accès ou pas.

----------


## Nessou

Il faut aussi préciser que la pub est une si ce n'est la meilleure source de revenus qui permet à beaucoup de sites et autres de vivre, qu'elle soit abusive ou non. Et oui internet n'est pas totalement gratuit

----------


## gros_bidule

Le fait qu'elle permette à certains sites de vivre n'est pas une excuse rendant tolérable la pratique.
La seule façon de calmer mes ardeurs est de me recouvrir de Nutella puis de courser les filles dans la rue. Ca rend la pratique tolérable ?

Il y a énormément de sites qui vivent très bien sans pub. Soit l'hébergeur paie de sa poche, soit il fait un appel aux dons (Wikipedia en est le meilleur exemple). 
Ou encore, le site permet d'attirer des visiteurs, lesquels iront ensuite acheter un abonnement au magazine bardé de lapins. Là, la pub ne se justifie pas (sauf pour remplir la piscine du patron).

----------


## Lapinaute

> Il faut aussi préciser que la pub est une si ce n'est la meilleure source de revenus qui permet à beaucoup de sites et autres de vivre, qu'elle soit abusive ou non. Et oui internet n'est pas totalement gratuit


"Permettre à beaucoup de sites de vivre" Oui, j'aime ces sites qui demandent de virer les filtres à pubs pour avoir accès à du contenu (souvent pompé ailleurs) sous peine de ne pas pouvoir nourrir ses petits bébés. Le comble c'est quand ce site propose ces mêmes filtres dans sa section téléchargement.

Exemple :



> INFORMATION : Si vous souhaitez la survie d'un web libre et gratuit, merci de désactiver votre bloqueur de publicité ou de nous mettre en liste blanche. Pour rappel, la publicité diffusée sur ce site est notre unique source de revenus permettant de vous proposer gratuitement ce contenu en finançant le salaire des journalistes.
> 
> plus d'infos :
>  Nous avons constaté que vous semblez utiliser sur votre ordinateur un système permettant de bloquer l'affichage des publicités diffusant sur GNT, ou alors ce blocage a été mis en place par votre entreprise. Nous tenons à vous signaler que l'affichage de ces publicités est indispensable au bon fonctionnement du site, c'est ce qui permet de conserver la gratuité d'accès aux contenus.
> 
> Nous menons une politique respectueuse des utilisateurs, en limitant au maximum les éventuelles nuisances, et en interdisant l'affichage des publicités les plus intrusives.
> 
> En effet, tout comme pour la télévision, notre site ne vit que grâce à l'affichage de la publicité. Nous ne revendrons jamais vos informations personnelles (email, adresse, ...) ou vos habitudes de navigation comme peuvent le faire d'autres sociétés. Nous ne sommes liés à aucun groupe média, ne dépendont d'aucun annonceur privé, et ne touchons aucune subvention de l'état.
> 
> ...


Rubrique téléchargement :
HTTrack  Aspirateur de site web.
Se débarrasser des pubs msn
Antispam
Adblock Addon antipub
Flashblock
Antispam
...

Je vous évites les crackers de mots de passe, keylogger et autres outils wifi friendly.

----------


## 27firari

c'est vraie que youtube est lent avec free !!!

----------


## M0zArT

Merci ! :smile:

----------


## Lapinaute

C'est reparti.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

ah oui quand même....En même temps, cette guerre entre Free et youtube (et d'autres acteurs du web) est loin d'être terminée. J'ai fait d'ailleurs un article sur le prochain CPC à ce sujet (enfin, plus généralement, au sujet de la neutralité du web).

----------


## bambibreizh

> J'ai fait d'ailleurs un article sur le prochain CPC à ce sujet (enfin, plus généralement, au sujet de la neutralité du web).


Tiens je viens de trouver une raison pour acheter le nouveau CPC ;p

----------


## guinnness08

En parlant de pub, je ne vois plus aucune pub sur le site de CPC même en désactivant complètement Ad-Block. Par contre aucun problème sur le forum.

----------

